# I am very very scared



## pops1 (Oct 11, 2009)

This afternoon my husband noticed a large lump on my beautiful old dogs throat area.I have been blaming myself for not noticing it before but he's a shepherd cross with a thick mane and l completely missed it.He's  been off his food for a couple of days but apart from that nothing has given me cause for alarm but now l am so scared,he has seen me through some of my worst lows in my life .Operation after operation he has helped me back to recovery, sitting by my side in the middle of the night when the pain had got too much for me ,waiting at the bottom of the steps so l could use him to lean on ,when l had a bad fall he went and found my husband who was working half a mile away.I am sitting here bawling my eyes out like a baby but l do love my dog so much and l am so very scared what the vet will tell us tomorrow. :cry:
http://yfrog.com/0pbuster2j


----------



## alwaysme07 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hugs


----------



## kittywings (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, it might be a thyroid thing... they could prob. just put the puppy on medication.  Think positive!!!

Poor puppy!


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 11, 2009)

I wish you and your dog the best-- perhaps it is just a fatty tumor or sebaceous cyst and the appetite is unrelated?  It's hard, but try not to panic.  Go see a vet and then take it from there.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 11, 2009)

..


----------



## Jody (Oct 11, 2009)

> I wish you and your dog the best-- perhaps it is just a fatty tumor or sebaceous cyst and the appetite is unrelated?



That was my first thought.  I had the same thing happen to my Golden Retriever.  It was very scary but turned out it was nothing!!!  Hopefully, you get the same result as me.


----------



## pops1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thankyou everybody for your best wishes,l have an appointment this afternoon with the vets so l will report in after we have been.
I would also like to thank the forum itself ,l was so upset but just the chance to vent my worries and concerns made me feel a whole lot better.I had sort of bottled it all up and it wasn't till after l had written my piece and got everything off my chest that l could think clearly and rationally.Now no more tears just a determination to do everything in my power to see my Buster gets the best treatment he deserves no matter what the problem is.


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 11, 2009)

Sending lots of good mojo for Buster.
 I really really hope that everything goes well at the vets, I imagine that you will have to get some tests done.
He sounds like a fantastic companion!!


----------



## carillon (Oct 11, 2009)

No news yet?  I hope he's ok.


----------



## Rosey (Oct 11, 2009)

Any news?

*HUG*


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Oct 11, 2009)

pops i'm sorry to hear about Buster I hope its nothing serious it's not a nice feeling when our faithful companions are  unwell, we've almost lost our livestock guardian dog 3 times in the last 4 months she not only gives unlimited love to us humans but her duty in guarding her goats is invaluable. Here's hoping things are just minor for you and Buster. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 11, 2009)

Best wishes.


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 11, 2009)

Checking back for any news on Buster.


----------



## pops1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Its bad news :cry: 
He has Multricentric Lymphoma survival time is about 2 months if untreated and a few more if treated with steroids.For us chemo isn't an option ,Buster doesn't like to out of his own environment or routine and it would be very upsetting for him to have to stay at the vets and the other big factor is the enormous cost which the vet said would maybe give him another 6 months but l don't want Buster to live his remaining time upset he deserves better than that. I don't think its worth it so it looks like the end of the road for my beautiful boy.We plan to look after him until it becomes too much for him,no way will he suffer.
Sorry that's me finished writing l was really good at the vets but as soon as l started typing its non stop tears.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 12, 2009)

*hug* so sorry for the bad news; take your time to give him lots of love and cuddles...


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Oct 12, 2009)

oh pops, I wish it were better news. May you enjoy the time you have left with Buster i'm sure he loves you very much.


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh no.... I'm so sorry.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, spend as much time with him as possible. And take as many picture too.


----------



## ibariaSoap (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry! I wish your wonderful boy the very best. I'm sure he appreciates your decision. I know dogs hate being out of their environment too. Plus, he'd want to be with you anyways.


----------



## Rosey (Oct 12, 2009)

I am so sorry! *hug*


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry.
I am sure he loves you just as much as you love him, and you've given him a wonderful life and he would know that, and always love you for that.


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thats so sad pops.So sad...thinking of you.Just love him.


----------



## carebear (Oct 12, 2009)

oh I'm so so so sorry.


----------



## pops1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have come to terms with it now so its time to brush away the cobwebs and make his remaining time the absolute best.This morning he had his tablets hidden in the soft center of a piece of chocolate bar who cares if dogs can't have chocolate ,he thought it was Christmas and that's what it will be like until the end, l will try and make everyday special for him.
Thankyou for all you all for your kind thoughts ,it has really helped me knowing l have friends who care enough to go to the trouble of letting me know they are thinking of me.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 13, 2009)

How sweet of you   
However, just watch out a little with the chocolate; you don't want him to go earlier...

The good news is that it takes, on average, a fairly large amount of theobromine 100-150 mg/kg to cause a toxic reaction. Although there are variables to consider like the individual sensitivity, animal size and chocolate concentration.

On average,
Milk chocolate contains 44 mg of theobromine per oz.
Semisweet chocolate contains 150mg/oz.
Baker's chocolate 390mg/oz.

Using a dose of 100 mg/kg as the toxic dose it comes out roughly as:
1 ounce per 1 pound of body weight for Milk chocolate
1 ounce per 3 pounds of body weight for Semisweet chocolate
1 ounce per 9 pounds of body weight for Baker's chocolate.

So, for example, 2 oz. of Baker's chocolate can cause great risk to an 15 lb. dog. Yet, 2 oz. of Milk chocolate usually will only cause digestive problems. 

source: talktothevet.com


----------



## vivcarm (Oct 13, 2009)

:cry:


----------



## IanT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pops-

Bug higs to you.... that is a real tough thing to have to deal with... the fur-family is always held quite close to the heart!


----------



## pops1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Buster is much better today due to the steroids even did his favorite trick of trying to block the door so his mate can't get into the car when we were off to the local store and hid her rope in his bed, another of his favorites.The postman got a right telling off as well so the tablets are kicking in.
The lump on his gland is getting so much bigger in just a couple of days at least the steroids are making him eat and perking him up.


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 15, 2009)

Hugs for Buster!!


----------

